# Fun with Lightweight Fork Identification



## Schwinny (May 11, 2021)

Parts identification is a problem for me if it isn't  a Schwinn 
I know there are several people here that thrive on it ( @juvela ) 

Dug out these two forks and don't know anything about them.
Has anyone had one of these on their bikes? Know what they came on?

The black one has NERVOR stamped on the steer tube. Has Campy Tips. Is exactly 14" from bottom of steer head tube to axle centerline. I bought this a while back to use on a bike but it was sold as a 700c fork...and its not. way too small. 650b most likely. No returns. Thanks Dicknosebikes. 

The Chrome one came with my latest group of parts and seems Japanese to me. Its Chrome but I dont think Chro-Mo. Its a bit heavier than the same size Tange I have. It has no thread channel and has 117021 stamped into the steer tube. Has A45 stamped on one tip. Measures 14-5/8" from bottom of Steer tube to axle centerline.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 11, 2021)

Painted fork is Schwinn Paramount?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 11, 2021)

Painted fork could be French standard? Nervor vs. Nervar?


----------



## Schwinny (May 11, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Painted fork is Schwinn Paramount?



That would be interesting... I dont think so... its pretty small. But Im certainly not a Paramount guy.
That gets me thinking, have I ever seen a 650B Paramount? I think Ive only seen 27" and 700c
A 700c average height tire installed is 27.25"/ 27.5" (700mm is 27.5") That fork won't seat on the axles with a 700x35 tire touching the steer tube so it can't be a 700c fork. Even a 700x28 touches when the axles seat. It must be smaller than a 700c.
Perhaps its an aftermarket for us "enthusiasts"


----------



## Schwinny (May 11, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Painted fork could be French standard? Nervor vs. Nervar?



The stamp is definitely Nervor with an o
I dunno, Ive been thinking Nervor is French tho
The paint seems to be a factory job with a red primer and highly catalized black paint.


----------

